# Techunter Elite Specs.



## Vdrumright (Feb 4, 2008)

It took me a while to get this info from Diamond Archery so I thought I would post it here to share.

Vince

The following information is what you requested on the Tech Hunter Elite.

ATA 33 11/16
Brace 7 1/8
Centershot starting point is 7/8" from inside of riser
Recommended starting point for nocking point 1/4" above center
Timing marks are 2 dots on inside of limb.
If there is idler lean you can take that out with twisting the harness on the cable.

Thank You
Keith Swanson
Customer Service


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Did you get the string and cable lengths?


----------



## Diamondback (Feb 13, 2019)

2007-2008 TecHunter Elite, Guide Series, by Diamond, Bowtech

26" - 30" adjustable draw length
50-60lb and 60-70 lb. draw weight range; 65 - 80% let-off
ATA measures 33 3/4 inches, riser is just under 29 inches, 6061 T6
Brace Height 7" 1/8
60# with a 357 grain arrow = 272 fps
70# with a 385 grain arrow = 289 fps
317fps IBO speed

This bow was made exclusively for the Gander Mountain Guide Series line of compound bows by Diamond, Bowtech. 
Diamond is Bowtech's division that makes single cam bows. Bowtech makes dual cams bows.

It uses same DP Draw Length Modules - same as the Black Ice (Diamond, Bowtech). 
DP modules on Pinnacle Cam

26" = 5, post - 2.3
26.5" = 4.5, post - 2.6
27" = 4, post - 4.0
27.5= 3.5, post - 4.7
28" = 3, post - 5.7
28.5= 2.5, post - 6.0
29" = 2, post - 7.0
29.5= 1.5, post - 7.6
30" = 1, post - 8.2

========

92 13/16 string length
35 1/2 cable, Y buss

0------18--24-26---28-32---44-----74.5---9.5------0
0-----11----18----24---7in yoke.


----------

